
Fake Tweet Erases $136B in Stock Market - bmahmood
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2013-04-23/fake-report-erasing-136-billion-shows-market-s-fragility
======
fr0sty
Subtitle should be: Realization that Tweet was Fake Creates $136B in Stock
Market. In less than 5 minutes everything was back to normal.

The interesting question is whether the people panic selling were skittish
human traders or twitter-based algorithms trying to get a jump on the
headline.

~~~
akandiah
> The interesting question is whether the people panic selling were skittish
> human traders or twitter-based algorithms trying to get a jump on the
> headline.

It's sometimes neither of those. A lot of stop-loss orders will have been
triggered.

~~~
fr0sty
I doubt that is true. The overall market moved less than 1% and I don't think
individual names moved much more than their normal daily trading ranges.

------
kevinpet
Reality: fake tweet causes scoreboard to indicate inaccurate value for several
minutes. Nothing has been erased.

